# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Did the Parker novel adaptations die with Darwyn Cooke

## Jely4me

Im a big fan of these and collected all of the HC releases. Im just surprised that no one has taken over the mantle. I have never seen any press for the status of the copyrights either. I was curious if anyone had any knowledge of the status of the project. Thanks.

----------


## Brian Cronin

I don't believe anyone else was really interested in the concept BESIDES Cooke. it wasn't like anyone had adapted them before Cooke. So I think they sadly ended with Cooke. They WERE excellent.

----------


## newparisian

It sucks that the second Martini edition was meant to come out last year, and now Amazon has it listed for May 2022. Hope it doesn't get canceled altogether.  :Frown:

----------


## albert

The Parker novels were adapted by Darwyn Cooke and other artists. But they were not the best adaptations of these novels. Instead, they were pretty average adaptations.

----------


## Jely4me

I found Cooke’s work to be excellent. I know Brubaker writes his own noir, but a guy with that background would and can do that era of stories justice. Too bad.

----------

